# Genuine  Schwinn  Sting-ray  Seat  Restoration



## GWLW7272 (Jan 7, 2019)

please visit our website www.koolestuff.com or our eBay store seller : GWLW7272 for Genuine Schwinn Sting-ray Seats & Seat Restoration from the # 1 trusted source in the hobby.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 11, 2019)

and their Sting Ray chain guard screens are excellent too.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 11, 2019)

Glad to see someone keeping the hobby alive and supported, especially post hyper-formance.


----------

